# Looking for some new goodies??



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

As most of y'all know I have a 09 550 XP with 29.5 law 2's and snorkeled. I got about 400 bucks to spend, what do y'all think I should get?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

rad relocate, lift or pipe would be my choices! or a winch if you dont have one. lol


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't need a winch!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dont need one if you dont get stuck well I might need one to pull out all these brutes! Haha


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thems could be your last fighten words when entering the next mud hole and that mud hole grabs hold. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or a long walk back to the truck when all the brutes drive off & leave him stuck lol


j/k :bigok:


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha my luck I will tear something up this weekend.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every bike gets stuck ma friend.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Do yall think rad relocate kits are worth it?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I dont mud much so not for me. But if you do yes. Plus I believe they just run cooler. Someone chime in if I'm wrong.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you are a serious mudder, yes. Big Time


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Winch my friend. Trust me you'll need it at the worst possible time. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Rad kit was one of my best investments.


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Racking the radiator is a must do if you play in much mud.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess I can get both then ha. What rad kit do y'all prefer?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i did a wildboar kit on my last brute, worked well and was easy to do, waiting for my HL rad kit for this brute. last trip i overheated like crazy. i CANNOT wait to get the rad up top.


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Ghetto fab your own. Mods taste so much sweeter when you do em yourself from scratch


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye man get a winch and make your own rad relocate. Mine only cost about $20. The only way to go


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

making your own radiator relocate is easy if you take you time and do it right mine on my brute only cost me like 25-30 for everything and i used stainless fasteners and had like 10' of extra hose so its very much worth doing yourself considering buying one will be in the $150+ range


----------

